# How to change user name in Win 10



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

I have just freshly installed Win 10 after a system rebuild including a new boot drive.Windows did not request a user name during the setup but has used the first 5 characters from the email address used for my Microsoft account. It is a wholly objectionable, if not offensive, set of characters to use, but now it seems set into windows - this name appears within the 'Users' directory on my system drive. How can I change this - or do I need to install windows again?


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello,

Open Settings / Accounts / on your info Page displayed Click Manage my Microsoft Account. It takes you to your Microsoft Account page On the left, choose More Options, Click Edit Profile. Under current name Click Edit Name. Type what you want, Click Save. Restart your PC (or device).

There are two other ways to change the name on your account/s, one being a local account you can do it through the old control panel, or you can use netplwiz.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is that info from Microsoft https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027722


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if OP means Microsoft Account namr or users account name.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Windows did not request a user name during the setup but has used the first 5 characters from the email address used for my Microsoft account


Corday, it looks like his Microsoft Account


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

I used netplwiz - I was able to change the name there, but the entry in the 'Users' folder did not change.

There is not option in Control Panel, Users Account, in my version of Win 10 to change the account name. I can only change account type (but since I am the only user, this cannot be done until I define another users) or I can remove user accounts (or not, in my case)

I have defined a local account password; that has no change on the entry in the 'Users' directory.

Finally, there is no option to 'Manage my Microsoft Account' on the <Settings> <Accounts> <Your Info> page.

I am able to get to my Microsoft account profile in other ways. The name shown there is correct and does not need changing.It is not the name shown in the "Users' directory.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, from the info you have provided it is the name of the local account, that you want to change, is this correct?

So we can see what is going on, please press the win + r keys together, in the run dialogue box type:-

cmd

Next press the ctrl+shift+enter keys an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy and paste this cmd into the prompt:-

whoami /all >0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please post the notepad output here, if this user was created during install, then it would have become the "registered owner", we need to change this in the registry, it will also be necessary to invoke the hidden admin diagnostic account .


----------



## Gambit617 (Mar 24, 2019)

Press Win+I to open your Windows 10 Settings and go to System Settings.

Click on ‘About’ and you will see a tab saying. “Rename PC”

Click on the tab and there you are. You can now change your PC’s name to whatever you want and click on ‘Next’. You need to Restart your PC to get the changes saved.


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

Gambit617 said:


> Press Win+I to open your Windows 10 Settings and go to System Settings.
> 
> Click on ‘About’ and you will see a tab saying. “Rename PC”
> 
> Click on the tab and there you are. You can now change your PC’s name to whatever you want and click on ‘Next’. You need to Restart your PC to get the changes saved.


While helpful, this is not what I am trying to do. 

The PC currently has a name of the form "DESKTOP-AnAAnAn" rather than the name it previously had, which obviously identified it from the other computers in my house. So now I can change it back to what is used to be. 

But this does not address the issue that all the 'system' information about my use of the computer, for instance that which is held in the hidden folder 'AppData' is found in a folder, which used to be my personal name,which is now an objectionable 5 character extract from my Microsoft Account email address.

That is what I am trying to change. The name of the PC is a secondary issue in comparison.


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, from the info you have provided it is the name of the local account, that you want to change, is this correct?
> 
> So we can see what is going on, please press the win + r keys together, in the run dialogue box type:-
> 
> ...


I have chosen to paste the notepad contents in clear text here but have edited the Microsoft account name to anonymise it to CCCCCccccccc (where c is any character, irrespective of case). Wen I browse to the 'Users' folder on my C drive I find 2 sub-folders: Public and one, for me, which starts with the name 'CCCC', taken from the relevant part of my Microsoft Account. You can see from the Notepad output what is should be, along with the (now corrected) name of the computer.

Output from 'whoami' command (apologies if this is not usefully formatted):



```
USER INFORMATION
----------------

User Name SID                                       
========= ==========================================
nova\tony S-1-5-21-67985603-3668925647-22517404-1001


GROUP INFORMATION
-----------------

Group Name                                                    Type             SID                                                                                                           Attributes                                                     
============================================================= ================ ============================================================================================================= ===============================================================
Mandatory Label\High Mandatory Level                          Label            S-1-16-12288                                                                                                                                                                 
Everyone                                                      Well-known group S-1-1-0                                                                                                       Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
NT AUTHORITY\Local account and member of Administrators group Well-known group S-1-5-114                                                                                                     Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
BUILTIN\Administrators                                        Alias            S-1-5-32-544                                                                                                  Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group, Group owner
BUILTIN\Users                                                 Alias            S-1-5-32-545                                                                                                  Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
NT AUTHORITY\INTERACTIVE                                      Well-known group S-1-5-4                                                                                                       Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
CONSOLE LOGON                                                 Well-known group S-1-2-1                                                                                                       Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
NT AUTHORITY\Authenticated Users                              Well-known group S-1-5-11                                                                                                      Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
NT AUTHORITY\This Organization                                Well-known group S-1-5-15                                                                                                      Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
MicrosoftAccount\[email protected]                   User             S-1-11-96-3623454863-58364-18864-2661722203-1597581903-3044824899-1226140824-1697409896-1074494097-4293410934 Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
NT AUTHORITY\Local account                                    Well-known group S-1-5-113                                                                                                     Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
LOCAL                                                         Well-known group S-1-2-0                                                                                                       Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             
NT AUTHORITY\Cloud Account Authentication                     Well-known group S-1-5-64-36                                                                                                   Mandatory group, Enabled by default, Enabled group             


PRIVILEGES INFORMATION
----------------------

Privilege Name                            Description                                                        State   
========================================= ================================================================== ========
SeIncreaseQuotaPrivilege                  Adjust memory quotas for a process                                 Disabled
SeSecurityPrivilege                       Manage auditing and security log                                   Disabled
SeTakeOwnershipPrivilege                  Take ownership of files or other objects                           Disabled
SeLoadDriverPrivilege                     Load and unload device drivers                                     Disabled
SeSystemProfilePrivilege                  Profile system performance                                         Disabled
SeSystemtimePrivilege                     Change the system time                                             Disabled
SeProfileSingleProcessPrivilege           Profile single process                                             Disabled
SeIncreaseBasePriorityPrivilege           Increase scheduling priority                                       Disabled
SeCreatePagefilePrivilege                 Create a pagefile                                                  Disabled
SeBackupPrivilege                         Back up files and directories                                      Disabled
SeRestorePrivilege                        Restore files and directories                                      Disabled
SeShutdownPrivilege                       Shut down the system                                               Disabled
SeDebugPrivilege                          Debug programs                                                     Disabled
SeSystemEnvironmentPrivilege              Modify firmware environment values                                 Disabled
SeChangeNotifyPrivilege                   Bypass traverse checking                                           Enabled 
SeRemoteShutdownPrivilege                 Force shutdown from a remote system                                Disabled
SeUndockPrivilege                         Remove computer from docking station                               Disabled
SeManageVolumePrivilege                   Perform volume maintenance tasks                                   Disabled
SeImpersonatePrivilege                    Impersonate a client after authentication                          Enabled 
SeCreateGlobalPrivilege                   Create global objects                                              Enabled 
SeIncreaseWorkingSetPrivilege             Increase a process working set                                     Disabled
SeTimeZonePrivilege                       Change the time zone                                               Disabled
SeCreateSymbolicLinkPrivilege             Create symbolic links                                              Disabled
SeDelegateSessionUserImpersonatePrivilege Obtain an impersonation token for another user in the same session Disabled
```


----------



## Gambit617 (Mar 24, 2019)

Yes I received your reply in which you stated “How to change user name in Win 10
I have just freshly installed Win 10 after a system rebuild including a new boot drive.Windows did not request a user name during the setup but has used the first 5 characters from the email address used for my Microsoft account. It is a wholly objectionable, if not offensive, set of characters to use, but now it seems set into windows - this name appears within the 'Users' directory on my system drive. How can I change this - or do I need to install windows again?”

If you noticed most persons here tried to asist you and concluded the same thing as. 

I suggest that you articulate what you need in a clear concise manner using layman’s terms.
I bet you will get the answer you seem much faster. 
You do not need to reinstall windows. 
Right-click on the Start menu and select “Computer Management.” Open “Local Users and Groups” and then “Users.” Right-click on the username for which you are going to change the folder name and select “Rename.“


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The link in post #3 describes how to rename a Microsoft Account
Here is a link on how to rename a Local User Account: https://www.intowindows.com/how-to-rename-user-accounts-in-windows-10/


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Gambit617 said:


> Yes I received your reply in which you stated “How to change user name in Win 10
> I have just freshly installed Win 10 after a system rebuild including a new boot drive.Windows did not request a user name during the setup but has used the first 5 characters from the email address used for my Microsoft account. It is a wholly objectionable, if not offensive, set of characters to use, but now it seems set into windows - this name appears within the 'Users' directory on my system drive. How can I change this - or do I need to install windows again?”
> 
> If you noticed most persons here tried to asist you and concluded the same thing as.
> ...


It has been clarified what OP wants help with, just read through the whole thread. Your procedure simply changes the *display name* of a local account as *displayed in the Computer Management > Local Users and Groups snap-in*. It doesn't change the account/login/username, neither does it change the name of the user profile folder in C:\Users! All it does is change how the *local *account appears in that list, nothing else. OP is using a Microsoft Account to log into Windows instead of a local account.


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> It has been clarified what OP wants help with, just read through the whole thread. Your procedure simply changes the *display name* of a local account as *displayed in the Computer Management > Local Users and Groups snap-in*. It doesn't change the account/login/username, neither does it change the name of the user profile folder in C:\Users! All it does is change how the *local *account appears in that list, nothing else. OP is using a Microsoft Account to log into Windows instead of a local account.


Thank you for stating, far more clearly than I have been able to, what it is that I wish to achieve.

I might add that I am able to login to my user with both a local account as well as my Microsoft account details. Use of a local account does not 'fix' the issues with the name of the user profile folder.

I will wait a day or two more to see if a fix to this issue can be identified; if not I will have to re-instal windows and hope to prevent Microsoft naming this folder according to what it wants rather than what I want.


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

Gambit617 said:


> Yes I received your reply in which you stated “How to change user name in Win 10
> I have just freshly installed Win 10 after a system rebuild including a new boot drive.Windows did not request a user name during the setup but has used the first 5 characters from the email address used for my Microsoft account. It is a wholly objectionable, if not offensive, set of characters to use, but now it seems set into windows - this name appears within the 'Users' directory on my system drive. How can I change this - or do I need to install windows again?”
> 
> If you noticed most persons here tried to asist you and concluded the same thing as.
> ...


My apologies for not being able to state my requirements clearly enough for all you helpful people to give me optimally targeted advice. Those requirements are now much more clearly stated in the response by Stancestans, above.

The method you are suggesting has the one problem of there being no 'rename' option for the folder whose name I am trying to change.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

XEyedBear said:


> Thank you for stating, far more clearly than I have been able to, what it is that I wish to achieve.
> 
> I might add that I am able to login to my user with both a local account as well as my Microsoft account details. Use of a local account does not 'fix' the issues with the name of the user profile folder.
> 
> I will wait a day or two more to see if a fix to this issue can be identified; if not I will have to re-instal windows and hope to prevent Microsoft naming this folder according to what it wants rather than what I want.


To rename the user profile folder, I recommend you first change it from a Microsoft account to a local account, then follow the tutorial here https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/89060-change-name-user-profile-folder-windows-10-a.html

I can't guarantee that no program will break as a result. You may have to manually search through the Registry and update ALL occurrences of the old profile folder with the path to the new folder just in case there are any programs that don't dynamically update their Registry entries. Once the changes are in effect and you can properly log into that account, you can then convert it back to a Microsoft account if you so wish.

If or when you opt for a clean installation, I strongly suggest you do it OFFLINE (disconnected from the Internet). This way, the OOBE stage of the installation won't bother pushing you to use a Microsoft Account. Instead it will prompt you for a (user) name and will setup a local account with that name and the profile folder will also be named the same. The OOBE stage will of course whine about connecting to the Internet to "save time later".


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> To rename the user profile folder, I recommend you first change it from a Microsoft account to a local account, then follow the tutorial here https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/89060-change-name-user-profile-folder-windows-10-a.html
> 
> I can't guarantee that no program will break as a result. You may have to manually search through the Registry and update ALL occurrences of the old profile folder with the path to the new folder just in case there are any programs that don't dynamically update their Registry entries. Once the changes are in effect and you can properly log into that account, you can then convert it back to a Microsoft account if you so wish.
> 
> If or when you opt for a clean installation, I strongly suggest you do it OFFLINE (disconnected from the Internet). This way, the OOBE stage of the installation won't bother pushing you to use a Microsoft Account. Instead it will prompt you for a (user) name and will setup a local account with that name and the profile folder will also be named the same. The OOBE stage will of course whine about connecting to the Internet to "save time later".


Once again, thanks for this advice (and I wish I had known to be not connected to the Internet during the clean installation I just did, the legitimacy of which MS did not accept....).

This process worked as expected and I don't want to do it gain, ever: the number of individual edits I had to make in the registry was legion. Some I couldn't do as they were edits to binary data or to locked items, but the other couple of hundred went OK !

So now I am effectively back to where I should have been if MS hadn't decided that my PERSONAL Computer was its PC.


----------



## zenphx (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

I have never been able to change the name of the user directory after installation.
But you can create another user with the name you want (plus Administrator privileges).
Then you can log in as that user, and delete the original user that Microsoft was so kind in creating for you.

Hope this helps.

Steve

PS: This would be pretty messy if the original user had populated subdirectories, but since you said it's a new install, you should have nothing to lose in deleting the original user.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

Gambit617 said:


> Yes I received your reply in which you stated “How to change user name in Win 10
> I have just freshly installed Win 10 after a system rebuild including a new boot drive.Windows did not request a user name during the setup but has used the first 5 characters from the email address used for my Microsoft account. It is a wholly objectionable, if not offensive, set of characters to use, but now it seems set into windows - this name appears within the 'Users' directory on my system drive. How can I change this - or do I need to install windows again?”
> 
> If you noticed most persons here tried to asist you and concluded the same thing as.
> ...



I thought he was rather clear when he said "user name" and he even specified the folder setup. I was wondering where the "help" was going because I have the same issue, and have looked high and low for a solution, and found none. I was sure this was it. Maybe your last solution will do it. I'm about to try it!:dance::dance:


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

Gambit617 said:


> Yes I received your reply in which you stated “How to change user name in Win 10
> I have just freshly installed Win 10 after a system rebuild including a new boot drive.Windows did not request a user name during the setup but has used the first 5 characters from the email address used for my Microsoft account. It is a wholly objectionable, if not offensive, set of characters to use, but now it seems set into windows - this name appears within the 'Users' directory on my system drive. How can I change this - or do I need to install windows again?”
> 
> If you noticed most persons here tried to asist you and concluded the same thing as.
> ...



Well, it didn't change the "User" name in the first inventory of the C: drive. In Computer Management, the name changed. The folder in "User" still has the idiot moniker that Windows "gave" me at installation. 

What now? I was told, in another forum, that, in Windows 10, that change can't happen. That's why it's not asked for during the install. Windows arbitrarily designate the primary admin account with the dumbed down 5 letter moniker. It's a code deal, and there are no adjustments.

Or so I'm told.....:ermm::banghead::angry::nono:


----------



## Gambit617 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hopefully this video I found may help you. It appears that you were right, it’s probably easier to reinstall Windows ( geez what a dilemma )
Here is the link: https://youtu.be/um7g7lITTRY.

Good luck...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

djbillyd said:


> I thought he was rather clear when he said "user name" and he even specified the folder setup. I was wondering where the "help" was going because I have the same issue, and have looked high and low for a solution, and found none. I was sure this was it. Maybe your last solution will do it. I'm about to try it!:dance::dance:





djbillyd said:


> Well, it didn't change the "User" name in the first inventory of the C: drive. In Computer Management, the name changed. The folder in "User" still has the idiot moniker that Windows "gave" me at installation.
> 
> What now? I was told, in another forum, that, in Windows 10, that change can't happen. That's why it's not asked for during the install. Windows arbitrarily designate the primary admin account with the dumbed down 5 letter moniker. It's a code deal, and there are no adjustments.
> 
> Or so I'm told.....:ermm::banghead::angry::nono:





Gambit617 said:


> Hopefully this video I found may help you. It appears that you were right, it’s probably easier to reinstall Windows ( geez what a dilemma )
> Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um7g7lITTRY.
> 
> Good luck...


None of you has obviously read my previous reply and OP's feedback that followed! There is a tutorial here https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/89060-change-name-user-profile-folder-windows-10-a.html that accomplishes exactly what he wanted (to rename the user profile folder from C:\Users\old_name to C:\Users\new_name).


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

Stancestans said:


> None of you has obviously read my previous reply and OP's feedback that followed! There is a tutorial here https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/89060-change-name-user-profile-folder-windows-10-a.html that accomplishes exactly what he wanted (to rename the user profile folder from C:\Users\old_name to C:\Users\new_name).


Believe it, or not, tenforums, and Shawn Brink, is the site that I usually go to for all of my Win10 problems. That guy is like magic! I noticed on the thread you linked, it started in 2017. I hadn't looked for an answer to that question for at least 3, 4 years. It doesn't surprise me that he came up with a fix. Like I said, that guy is like magic. He's great! Thanks for the referral. I'm about to do me some BRINK!!! (Please don't take that the wrong way:uhoh)….


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

Stancestans said:


> None of you has obviously read my previous reply and OP's feedback that followed! There is a tutorial here https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/89060-change-name-user-profile-folder-windows-10-a.html that accomplishes exactly what he wanted (to rename the user profile folder from C:\Users\old_name to C:\Users\new_name).


OK, followed the tutorial in Brink's thread, and got the name changed. Then all the REAL fun began. I'm having to re-sync everything. Every folder. And EDGE is just blank. Gotta get that one figured out.

Just a warning: It's not JUST a name change. It's a complete re-do of everything associated with the name change. I see why Microsoft wouldn't touch it. They don't want to be bothered with all of the associated struggles. Maybe one day, they will put that step back in the installation process and save us all a lot of trouble. (Yeah, like that's gonna happen!:angry


----------



## traincompbox (Feb 21, 2008)

No disrespect to all the wonderful techs I've read good answers from in the past, but in this thread all i read is rocket scientist posts.
Try this:
1. verify or change the existing offensive account is or to an administrator.
2. create an account with the user name you want; elevate it to administrator.
3. log off from the offensive account, log on as the desired user.
4. if you have any data/favorites stored in the offensive account profile, move it to the desired users' account profile.
5. open the system properties page (File explorer, right click This PC, click Properties).
6. click Advanced System Settings; click Advanced tab; in User Profiles, click Settings.
7. in the Profiles box, click to highlight the offensive user account then click the Delete button. 
8. Done.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

traincompbox said:


> No disrespect to all the wonderful techs I've read good answers from in the past, but in this thread all i read is rocket scientist posts.
> Try this:
> 1. verify or change the existing offensive account is or to an administrator.
> 2. create an account with the user name you want; elevate it to administrator.
> ...



Looking at your simplified version, and then remembering all that I had to do, to do just what you "simply" stated, I think you highly underestimate the voracity of this process. I get that you are a resident expert, but not all of us are. Including those of us who create tutorials to advance us fellow posters, and part-time hackers, to make us feel like we learned a little something each day. Thanks, though, for your input. It outlines exactly what "steps" need to be taken. It just leaves out some of the necessary "sub-steps" to accomplish that process.

Thanks again, though.....:ermm:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you run "winver" from search, and press enter, you see the current version of the OS, this also shows registered name and registered organization. These names occur throughout the system, to change you need to query the registry. 

Cmd as admin, run these two cmd's:-

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion" /V RegisteredOrganization /s > 0 & notepad 0

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion" /V RegisteredOwner /s > 0 & notepad 0

You can navigate to these keys, right click on them select modify and in the value data box type your preferred names, or leave the organisation blank if you wish.


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

djbillyd said:


> Well, it didn't change the "User" name in the first inventory of the C: drive. In Computer Management, the name changed. The folder in "User" still has the idiot moniker that Windows "gave" me at installation.
> 
> What now? I was told, in another forum, that, in Windows 10, that change can't happen. That's why it's not asked for during the install. Windows arbitrarily designate the primary admin account with the dumbed down 5 letter moniker. It's a code deal, and there are no adjustments.
> 
> Or so I'm told.....:ermm::banghead::angry::nono:


The procedure that I was referred to by Stancestans (see above) worked well for me. 

As I am a perfectionist I chose to change every other reference to the inappropriate user name in the registry. This was a lot of work and not all of it may have been necessary.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

XEyedBear said:


> The procedure that I was referred to by Stancestans (see above) worked well for me.
> 
> As I am a perfectionist I chose to change every other reference to the inappropriate user name in the registry. This was a lot of work and not all of it may have been necessary.


A search and replace operation would have made things easier. See Registry Finder


----------



## XEyedBear (Jun 25, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> A search and replace operation would have made things easier. See Registry Finder


True - but I am also cautious (sadly not always in the right circumstance) so I was concerned about the law of unintended consequences. I like to be able to see each change before it is committed.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

XEyedBear said:


> True - but I am also cautious (sadly not always in the right circumstance) so I was concerned about the law of unintended consequences. I like to be able to see each change before it is committed.


It has an undo option and makes changes to only those search results that you select. No matter, whatever works best for you will do.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

XEyedBear said:


> I have just freshly installed Win 10 after a system rebuild including a new boot drive.Windows did not request a user name during the setup but has used the first 5 characters from the email address used for my Microsoft account. It is a wholly objectionable, if not offensive, set of characters to use, but now it seems set into windows - this name appears within the 'Users' directory on my system drive. How can I change this - or do I need to install windows again?


I have never heard of this happening before. No way that you could have somehow missed the user name screen (unlikely, I know)?

Since you literally just installed Windows, why not format the HDD/SSD and reinstall Windows again?

Changing user names in Windows really is not a good thing to do because as you have just found out, it is not a simple rename.

That's what Brink offered you, I guess. We have people here that are just as good, if not better.  We did not surpass TF by over 900,000 members by remaining idle!

Before going any further, wipe the hard drive - https://www.sysnative.com/forums/threads/format-hdd-low-level-format-killdisk.449/

Then reinstall Windows.

It will ask you for a username since you are starting off with a blank hard drive.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

It's not just that it's not just a simple rename changing user names is really only a decent idea if you have to do it for some type of immediate privacy reason that you know you will wipe later anyway with a new OS install. When you change the account name it can affect things like network shares, OS updates, OS network share changes going forward, deep level security changes, and the list goes on. Most are small, maybe not even enough to notice but network shares (like through a NAS) and OS updates can be an issue.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> I have never heard of this happening before. No way that you could have somehow missed the user name screen (unlikely, I know)?
> 
> Since you literally just installed Windows, why not format the HDD/SSD and reinstall Windows again?
> 
> ...



There ARE times when Windows, on a new install of 10, only asks you if you are going to be using the system (for privacy), then asks you for your email address, and password, and then makes your user name something from your email. I KNOW this to be the case. So, yeah, there IS a way that you are NOT asked for a user name, even with a clean install. I don't remember anywhere, in the last 4-5 months where that question was asked. There used to be a "Who is going to be using this computer?", that was replaced by "Is this a personal computer?", then an "Is this a work, or school, computer?". I gotta do a rebuild this week, and I will photograph each step when it comes to ownership, and post them on this thread.

And dude, there may be people here "just as good" as Brink, but I seriously doubt the "if not better" line. But you believe what you like.opcorn::whistling:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am appreciative of the work done by Shawn, we have known him for many years, his win 10 tutorials are among the best available, however it would be naive to suggest this was all the work of one person, many of the tutorials are compendiums of others work, and in fairness Shawn does often reference his links. MS are also very supportive.

The truth though is often revealed in the sites own forums, where actual advanced solutions are not made by Shawn, I suggest that while this is good work it is also for those that are truly advanced just a good exercise in self promotion, for commercial gain. 

I would rate JC as far more advanced for those that need it, then Shawn will ever be.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

One man's opinion. I still vote Brink!


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

jenae said:


> Hi, I am appreciative of the work done by Shawn, we have known him for many years, his win 10 tutorials are among the best available, however it would be naive to suggest this was all the work of one person, many of the tutorials are compendiums of others work, and in fairness Shawn does often reference his links. MS are also very supportive.
> 
> The truth though is often revealed in the sites own forums, where actual advanced solutions are not made by Shawn, I suggest that while this is good work it is also for those that are truly advanced just a good exercise in self promotion, for commercial gain.
> 
> I would rate JC as far more advanced for those that need it, then Shawn will ever be.




I like having options. And it's not really fair to pit one against another. JC is your man. That's OK. When I get to know more about him, I may feel the same way. But Shawn would never say, I don't believe, that he is so much better than someone else. He just seems to be too humble. When JC, immodestly, proclaimed his superiority, I'm thinking: 'I've worked with Shawn since "Vista". What is this guy talking about?' 

I used to be a tech with IBM, and in one of the schools I attended for them, the instructor said to the class, "Part of what makes a good tech is not what he "knows" about troubleshooting a problem. But what he knows to do to find the solution to the problem. There's no greater resource than the accumulation of the knowledge of many in a forum. We all have come to appreciate that, or we wouldn't be here. My thanks to all who have solutions that we all need.:dance::sayyes::bow:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since you mentioned 10, please change the OS in your User CP so that when you have a problem, we'll know your OS is currently Windows 10.


----------

